# Update I picked up my uncle's Golden.



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

His name was Cody but I changed it to Buddy. *New name for new life.

I picked him up yesterday. *He has been washed, vetted, walked, and feed. *He so far has been a true angel. *Has not shown any of the behaviors my uncle claims he is guilty of ie eating paper towels, counter surfing, chewing on furniture, etc. *He does no leash manners and jumps on people. *So far no accidents. *He did not even get car sick.

He is head shy and does not know how to play which is so sad. *He smells the dog toys and just walks away. *He seems to like watch they little ones play.

3 of the yorkies are fine with him they could careless. *Cozy my mama yorkie barks at him occasionally and growls but he just turns and walks the other way. **He has not met the cats yet.

Vet visit summary- He needs to gain 15 pounds of muscle. *No heart worm, limes, or other tick Bourne diseases. *After seeing the dog he wants to hold off on checking his thyroid in hopes that better diet and care will improve his weight. *Fecal tests pending. *Oral flea pill given. *Sores on his legs are self induced from stress. *Hair should grow back fully in 6 months from the flea dermatitis. *Pressure ulcers over hips will heal. *He has scarring from chronic ear infections and a current one. *He did not have to stay overnight.

If it is not working out I will contact one of the Golden Rescues. We do have a family friend who would love to take him issues and all. They lost there 14 year old golden to cancer a few months ago. They have a family business so he could go with them to work everyday. Their last golden Holly did. They also has grandsons for him. He seems to be good with kids. Their yard is fenced.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Again, bless you for taking Buddy and love his new name. Give him time, you know he has led a life not meant for him for a long time. He will get manners if you take time and lots of kindness and train him, he will learn to express love, cause you will give it freely and often, he will get prettier with good food, no fleas, some vitamins and long, long walks and romps in the outdoors.

Try playing with a toy out in the yard after a few weeks when he has time to settle and see if he starts to enjoy them. Many dogs in bad situations honestly don't know how to play! So sad. Just understand everything will be slow, he must learn to trust again and hopefully you will see his skin condition improve (along with good food). 

Goldens are the best breed in my humble opinion. They are so forgiving and only want to love and be loved. Give this boy time before you ever think of homing him, or if you see he is not working, then home him quickly where he can bond with his new family. Just for a while, put all his needs first and love on him all the time, and think you will be 100% happy with the beautiful dog, inside and out, he will become.

Bless you for doing this. Perhaps this is what was written for you to do..you know, being there at the right time and opening your heart to him, just seems it was meant to be.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for rescuing him!.There's no reasons,for him & the cats,not to get along if you go slowly!.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I plan to keep him but I want a back up plan just encase. The home would have to be better than mine. The family friend's husband is a jogger and outdoorsmen. I'm told he dog is a runner as in runs away but I would have run away from my uncle, too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

HovawartMom said:


> Thanks for rescuing him!.There's no reasons,for him & the cats,not to get along if you go slowly!.


I think the cats will scare him. My 3 pound yorkie spooked him when she barked at him. She used to bring a toy the Lucky my golden and they would play esp. tug of war. She would bring the toy and then bark at him she does the something to us. She makes sure you know she wants to play otherwise she is quiet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a beautiful story. Buddy is so lucky to have you. FINALLY, he will get the care and love he deserves.

Give him a little time and he'll be playing with toys...his inner Golden puppy will triumph over his past!

Bless you for giving him this gift of love and life. :smooch:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for giving Buddy a new start in life, and Buddy will be eternally grateful to you for giving him the life he deserves. Good to hear Buddy seems okay, and with some time and good food and care he is likely to fully recover from his ordeal.I can imagine that Buddy is pretty much in shock, it doesn't sound like he had much of anything good happen to him, so far. In time, he will 'understand' and discover there is joy in life, learn to love, learn to play and learn to just 'be a dog', a loved dog. One of my guys came to me at 2 yrs old, rescued from living a life of abuse and neglect, the physical healing happened rather 'quickly', the emotional damage took more time to heal but with patience,love and understanding we have gotten past 'most' of it- he is truly happy and enjoys life - that is what really matters!

There is no greater gift than the gift of love and life to one who has nothing.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, you are Buddy's Angel! Thanks for rescuing him. We can't wait for the pictures. Bet he'll be just fine once he gets used to his new surroundings. If the yorkies don't bother him, I doubt the cats will. ;-)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for being his savior. I'm sure he will have a life well lived thanks to you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take pictures of him now, so you can take pictures in six months and see the before and after! And we would love to see pictures of him too. 

You've done a wonderful thing, and I have no doubt Buddy knows how lucky he is to be with you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Take pictures of him now, so you can take pictures in six months and see the before and after! And we would love to see pictures of him too.
> 
> You've done a wonderful thing, and I have no doubt Buddy knows how lucky he is to be with you.


I keep trying to take pics but he is either afraid of the camera or he is camera shy. Maybe he is smart enough to realize he is not his most handsome right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

Bless you for saving Buddy!! I just love that name!!
Can't wait for pics, even if he is not looking his best.
You are his Savior!


----------

